
How to Survive a DNS DDoS Attack – Consider Using Multiple DNS Providers - danyork
https://www.internetsociety.org/blog/tech-matters/2016/10/how-survive-dns-ddos-attack-consider-using-multiple-dns-providers
======
danyork
This is my own article I'm submitting. I would be very interested in any
feedback on the points I raise from HN readers. I'll note that a discussion
here (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12772993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12772993)
) helped in some of my thinking around the topic.

Thanks in advance.

------
danyork
I would also appreciate a sanity-check from any Windows users who can confirm
the "nslookup" syntax that is equivalent to `dig ns <domainname>`. I haven't
used nslookup in many years and I don't have any Windows boxes around. I
believe it should be:

nslookup -type=NS <domainname>

(in the non-interactive mode of nslookup). Do I have that right?

